# Lancer un script bash avec apple Script



## thomas77400 (8 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
je débute avec automator
je souhaite lancer un script install.sh via le terminal grace une application automator

Voici mon code qui ne fonctionne pas, ca ouvre le terminal c'est tout ....

*on* *run* {input, parameters}
*tell* _application_ "Terminal"
*activate
do shell script* "bash Users/Thomas/hubiC/*******/install.sh"
*end* *tell
return* input
*end* *run*


----------



## les_innommables66 (8 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Teste directement la commande "do shell script..." sans utiliser le "tell..." ni le "activate" ni le "end tell"

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## thomas77400 (8 Janvier 2017)

j'ai essaye ca mon termianl s'ouvre bien dans mon dossier ou il y a mon fichier install.sh mais j'ai cette erreur
Erreur dans Terminal : bash: install.sh: No such file or directory

*on* *run* {input, parameters}

*tell* _application_ "Terminal"

*activate*

*do script* with command "cd /Users/Thomas/hubiC/"

*do shell script* "bash install.sh"

*end* *tell*

*end* *run*


----------



## thomas77400 (8 Janvier 2017)

Merci de ton aide
j'ai trouvé


*on* *run* {input, parameters}

*tell* _application_ "Terminal"

*activate*

*do script* with command "cd /Users/Thomas/hubiC/"

*do script* "bash install.sh" in _window_ 1

*end* *tell*

*end* *run*


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2017)

Tu aurais pu le faire avec des
do shell script "cd/Users/Thomas/hubiC/"
do shell script "bash install.sh"

sans avoir à ouvrir Terminal


----------



## thomas77400 (9 Janvier 2017)

oui mais j'ai besoin de mon terminal car je dois répondre a des questions pour lancer une installation wordpress via wpcli merci


----------

